# square corner cnc raised panel



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

I can cut square inside corners with my cnc machine doing a raised panel with a v-bit, but I want to have a profile or shape. I have seen it done, but don't know how to do it. I have a E Z-router cnc machine, with mach 3 and V-Carve Pro software.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you trying to do something like this? 

You want to cut this out of MDF or something like that? 

Al


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes Al it is mdf. There is a company that offers mdf panels like that. I can do it with a v- bit but they want some kind of shape like a round over bit. I only have a 2D machine I don’t know if they use different step bits or if this is possible. And thank you for replying. I am not to well versed on the computer either.


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

Intrig raised panels is the name of the co. that offers mdf in all types of shape and sizes


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe you just need a different profile cutter.
Any of these what you're looking for ?
Industrial CNC Door Making Router Bits by Amana Tool


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

No, those are for making raised panels sections. I’m making them in MDF. I can make the inside cut, but it’s the outside cut that needs square corners and a profile similar to a round–over bit.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob flan said:


> I can cut square inside corners with my cnc machine doing a raised panel with a v-bit, but I want to have a profile or shape. I have seen it done, but don't know how to do it. I have a E Z-router cnc machine, with mach 3 and V-Carve Pro software.


It isn't easy to picture what your desired goal is. I think you need around 10 posts before you can post a URL link, so why don't you comment on some other user's projects and get your post count up.

Afterward, post a link to a picture of what it is you want to do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to check out the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/21585-square-corners.html

========


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob flan said:


> No, those are for making raised panels sections. I’m making them in MDF. I can make the inside cut, but it’s the outside cut that needs square corners and a profile similar to a round–over bit.


I guess now I don't understand what you are doing then because there are bits on that page specifically for making faux raised panel doors from one piece of MDF. I thought that's what you were attempting to do.
These bits....Industrial CNC Multi Profile Carbide Insert Router Bits for MDF Cabinet Doors by Amana Tool
to do this type of thing.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

What he's trying to do is create a true raised panel look in solid material. That means he does not want the round corners left by a profile bit shown above. What you need to do is create a 3d model of the profiles and mill it with a ball nose bit down to 1/16" on a very high resolution. In some 3d milling programs you can use a profile bit and then come back to squaring up those inside corners with the small ball nose. Unfortunately the software required is very very expensive for the latter. You can check out Vectric's Cut 3D for an inexpensive option however the machine times are going to be very long with that option. If i have time i'll show you some samples later on in the day


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

Randy I purchased vectric cut 3d then I had to purchase bobcad-cam v24 because the version 21 that I had didn’t have STL processor to save it to so I had to buy the bobcad 24 now I can’t get cut3d to recognize my drawing it keeps saying error I’m trying to get ez router to walk me through that part of it thanks


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

Randy I bought vectric’s cut 3D like you said but I have bobcad 21 and it doesn’t have STL. Processors so I bought bobcad 24now I’m having trouble trying to save the stuff I draw witch ill get through I’m waiting for the training CD to get here should be here 20-26-11 I would still like to no how to cut that raised panel if you get the time you said you could show me. Thank you Bob


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bobcad will do what you need but it's a pain. Basically what you'll have to do is design in stl the door as you want without the material for the rails and styles added. Import it into cut3d. Set up the material so that there is extra material around the panel to mill. That will give you the effect of the rails and styles. Run a roughing then finish toolpath. I would suggest using at least a 1/8" tapered ball nose for the finish path. You can use 1/16" tapered ball nose but the machine time would be doubled at least. This will come as close as possible to creating a mitered inside corner. There will be a small radius in the corners depending on the bit you use for the final pass. Smaller the bit, the smaller the radius but carries over to the increased time. I took some screen shots of the process.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

p.s. sorry for the late reply. Things have been hectic.


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

Randy, attached is a picture of the raised panel that we drew in bobcad v. 24. It is 4'x12' material with 5 equal raised panels measuring 24.8" x 36". I am still learning this stuff as we go along, what steps do I need to take from here to get this image into Cut3d? This is a 2d drawing, we know it needs to be in 3d. The problem that we keep coming into is that when we save the the file in .stl, all of the lines in the drawing disappear when we open it in Cut3d. Those lines are our reference lines for the cuts that we want to make. Are these lines necessary at all? i appreciate the time you take to help me out and I'm not trying to bug you about this stuff, I feel I am close to figuring it out. Thanks again!


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

First off Cut 3d can only import 3d solids or surfaces. To import both you'd have to use a more advanced program. With this setup what you would need to do is create a 3d solid or surface of the panel to be milled like i show in the tutorial. once you have the solid of the milled area only, you can space and copy that solid according to your specifications. You'll have to use a ball nosed endmill to create the toolpaths. With this process you unfortunately can't use a profile bit unless you do a multiple program cut. If you'd like attach a dxf of the profile needed along with the layout drawings. I'll create an stl file for you so you can see exactly how it needs to be setup for cut 3d.

Regards
Randy


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*I work for BobCAD*

I think this is an awesome thread. I have talked with many customers over the years looking to do just what we are talking about here. 

I know some tricks that would help you on the design side with BobCAD and also the machining. 

You said you have an EZ-Router? Tell John I said hello. 

Now you have a copy of the BobCAD V24? Did you get the pro version or the standard? 

In my opinion you'll be able to cut this part faster ( run time on the machine ) with BobCAD if programmed correctly. As the OEM / DEALER account manager I talk with all kinds of router OEM's so many of the use CUT 2D CUT 3D V Carve Pro Aspire photo carve etc... So I know them to be good products. As a side by side I am not sure of all the differences. So maybe we can take a look with this project. 

Thanks for letting me participate in this thread, this should be fun. I will be more than willing to create custom video's for this project helping understand how to use the BobCAD software. 

Al


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would've suggested using bobcad however my version 23 has never been able to produce the proper programing within the boundaries properly. Setting up vectors for an internal and external boundary yielded unusable results both on the z level rough toolpath andz level finish toolpath.


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Al I appreciate any help with this project. I have bin righting back and forth with Randy to get this far. He has bin a great help. I talk to John and Jacob quite often at Ez-router the program I have is pro. You need to understand I’m quite new at this and I haven’t had any other training so I don’t under stand all the terminology. Thanks’ again to you both

Bob


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Starting Point*

The first thing we need to draw is 1 raised panel. We could do them all at one time, but it really isn't necessary because it's the same just copied down. 

Can you email me what you have so far [email protected]


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Pm*

Please PM me the BobCAD file that you have so far.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Raised Panel With BobART*

In this video I show you how to create a raised panel door. It's a simple example showing some of the basics of the BobART Software. 

Raised Pannel BobART - adepoalo's library

Now that we have an embossed model to work with, you could export the file as an STL or just cut the file in BobCAD. 

I have attached some screen shots on some of the tool path options. 

Al


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

It sounds like you just need to get you a good shaper and cutters to do the doors you are needing


----------



## Bob flan (Apr 4, 2011)

First I would like to apologize about the spelling. My typing is so bad, I concentrate so hard on trying to find the right keys, I don’t pay attention to what I’m saying. Thank you again for your help. Everyone. I will draw up a section of raised panel and E mail it to you Al

Bob


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Raised Panel: Tool Path*

The first thing I want to do is recap the steps for drawing the raised panel. 

Use this link for the recap video: Raised Panel Re Cap - adepoalo's library


From here I want to show you how to generate tool path for the BobART model. This part can be cut many different ways and seeing that I haven't cut one myself well have to keep it simple for now. 

1) Make sure your machining tolerance is low. This is a accuracy setting for tool path created by BobCAD. Our default setting is very very accurate and will cause long tool path computing times. So dropping this value to .001 or so should allow for a good finish and fast computing times. 

2) Pick out what tools you want to use first. Based on what you have drawn what size ball mill do you need to use to clean things up nicely. Set up your tool library with the tool you have to run on the machine. 

3) Have fun with it! 


Machining Video Link: 

PART 1: Cutting Raised Panel Part 1 - adepoalo's library

PART 2: Cutting Raised Panel Part 2 - adepoalo's library

PART 3: Cutting Raised Panel Part 3 - adepoalo's library

Now that we have some of the basics down we can look at ways to reduce the cycle time. Give me some feed back and let me know what questions you have. 

Al


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

JKV said:


> It sounds like you just need to get you a good shaper and cutters to do the doors you are needing


The whole point is that these doors or raised panels are to be made of one solid piece of material.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I guess I don't get it what's wrong with round corners that can be put in place with one router bit and no CNC needed... after all if they are going to used in the kitchen they will need to be cleaned off in time and sq.corners are always hard to clean out..

If you want sharp corners just use the normal R & S bits and a panel to get the look.

Plus it only takes 5 mins.or so with the one bit way unlike the CNC way that can take hours sometimes..

YouTube - ‪Woodhaven MDF Door Kit‬‏

Amazon.com: Woodhaven 5380K MDF Door Kit: Home Improvement
===========


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Look*

Cutting the raised panel out of MDF gives the look of something that was assembled. When you cut this on a cnc you can set the job up start the program and walk away. You don't need to assemble anything glue anything etc. 

It' a process that lots of routers guys want to do. It it the only way best way etc, well to each their own. 

Al


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess I don't get it what's wrong with round corners that can be put in place with one router bit and no CNC needed... after all if they are going to used in the kitchen they will need to be cleaned off in time and sq.corners are always hard to clean out..
> 
> ...


In this world of walmart prices and minds to go along with it, cost of material and physical labor are things that need to be reduced. More people will settle for low quality as long as it looks good enough for now. I know the difference and most of us here do too. Even in my shop i rarely make my own doors. I buy them in from a company that can produce them with the same quality of materials and workmanship as i can. Difference is, the doors cost from the manufacturer for solid wood is just a bit more then i pay for materials to produce the doors myself. The vast amount of options available from them i just can't match. It's the power of cnc machines whether designated for a specific task or a more versatile machine.


----------

